# Buying Help for 32 Inch TV



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jan 18, 2016)

1. Budget? 35k
2. Display type and size? Full HD, LED, 32 inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor? Normal us, watching movies, matches, news etc.
4. Ports Required? 3 or 4
5. Preferred choice of brand? LG, Samsung, Sony, Panasonic
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? NO
7. Any other info that you want to share. No


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2016)

Panasonic Viera TH-32AS630D 81 cm (32) Full HD Smart LED Television -35,500.

Link:Buy Panasonic Viera TH-32AS630D 81 cm (32) Full HD Smart LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## sarincv (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm also looking for a good TV in this range. 

Almost settled with LG 32LF560T LG 32LF560T 80 cm Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics and waiting for good offers. Any reviews on this model?


----------



## brett0 (Feb 17, 2016)

Please tell me which is the Best 32 Inch Plasma TV?

watch tv shows online


----------



## AxelBuck1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I would say the LG because its the best. I have one for my Xbox and its awesome!


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2016)

Panasonic TH-L32E6D is better model than above mention model.
If smart feature is not needed I consider them waste due to crap internet speed in India.you can go with Philips 40PFL5059/V7
Link
Buy Philips 40PFL5059/V7 102 cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## brett0 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sony 32 Inch TV/LED is best in quality and shape as well...Its also very cool in rate as well...

live news streaming


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jun 30, 2016)

I want to buy a best 32 Inch Plasma TV less than Rs.25,000/-.
Please suggest me a good one.
thanks


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2016)

williamsbarbara said:


> I want to buy a best 32 Inch Plasma TV less than Rs.25,000/-.
> Please suggest me a good one.
> thanks



Why do you need a Plasma Tv?They are power hungry,heavy and have problems like burn-in.

For your information most manufactures already stopped selling Plasma tvs.

You should go for this model
Buy Sony BRAVIA KLV-32R412C IN S 80 cm (32) WXGA LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------

